# Getting package bees into observation hive - my solution



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

cool !


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Hines farms (Apr 25, 2013)

Great idea


----------

